# Toscana Italy



## exanimate (Dec 3, 2006)

I am planning on a vacation to Toscana Italy over the summer. What kind of riding is there and where? I checked out some of the forums, but can't read Italian or German. I'm looking for some elevation, and technical singletrack to big rocks to play on. We'll be closer to the shore than inland


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm thinking also of Tuscany, and any other areas in Italy, with similar type of technical, singletrack, epic, etc. Also thinking of bringing Ibis Mojo with me (will be there several weeks), so any ideas as well for shipping or best airline for bringing bike, etc.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

exanimate said:


> I'm looking for some elevation, and technical singletrack to big rocks to play on. We'll be closer to the shore than inland


You wont find that in Tuscany near the shore. 
If any, look for the area around Castagneto Carducchi and Massa Marittima. 
For summer, bring a good insect repellent. The flies bite. And in summer the shore is really really crowded.

I have been several times in Tuscany in summer in different places (near Lucca, near Massa M., near Lago Trasimeno and in Castiglione Pescaia), and biking is not the best thing to do there in summer, it is not great there in summer anyway - much too hot (Tuscany IS beautiful - in spring and autumn).. 
I did not find elevation nor singletrack that is worth mentioning. Great for roadbikes, but not real mtb.

Riviera is much better.
Or maybe Umbria.


----------



## alvad (Jan 9, 2006)

toscana has a great variety of places:
near the shore, from Rosignano to the south, you will find mainly gravel roads, without any technical difficulties. good place for XC. Near bibbona you can find some single-track, but need some one to indicate them.
in Versilia (close to the north part of the shore) I think you can find a lot of funny trails.
if you can go to the isola d'elba, you will find a lot of trails, from the easier to the more difficult. it's a really great spot for some day of riding. usually you can also find a lot of german rides that speak english quite well to ask further informations. 
if you want a bit of DH, the only possibililty is 'monte amiata'.


----------

